# Samyang announced 20mm f/1.8 for FF DSLR



## manofiron (Aug 8, 2016)

As in topic, today Samyang announced 20mm f 1.8 prime for FF DSLR's. No info about the price yet.

http://www.optyczne.pl/10021-news-Samyang_20_mm_f_1.8_ED_AS_UMC_oraz_20_mm_T1.9_ED_AS_UMC.html


----------



## meywd (Aug 8, 2016)

Hope the coma is good enough for astro


----------



## NorbR (Aug 8, 2016)

Lots to like about this lens.
I like the focal length, I like the wide aperture, and not only does it take filters, but it's a very reasonable 77mm. 
The European price seems to be announced at 549 Euros, so quite reasonable. 

Good job Samyang (yet again).


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 8, 2016)

Please can has 14mm/1.8 for crop as well? or 12mm?!


----------



## bvukich (Aug 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the coma is good enough for astro
> ...



I love my 14/2.8, the reports of good coma performance from you and others was the deciding factor in its purchase. I hope they can keep up the good work.


----------



## Brent (Aug 23, 2016)

anyone know when this lens is out to look at the test pictures for astro


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for the 14f2.8, being Full Frame there's a chance it has good distortion control on Crop, and hopefully they make a manual focus version for Canon.


----------

